# My 7year old



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello! Please can I have your opinions/critique on my 7 year old Dutch warmblood x thoroughbred. I've only had him for a couple of months but hoping to do some jumping with him, maybe eventing in the future. 
Thank you ?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

He's beautiful! He has nice pasterns on the front end, maybe a bit upright. I love his front end! Maybe looks a bit under developed in his hind, he stands a bit under himself with his back legs but it may be the way he's standing.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse. Very warmblood looking. His shoulder is a bit steep I think and his point of shoulder placed a bit low. Great bone (as one would expect) and very strong throughout. Looks to be a bit tied in at the knee and his front pasterns may be uprightish.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

VERY nice! Whatcha gonna do with him?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know much (if anything) about conformation. 

But my first impression was WOW


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Gorgeous boy, but it looks from the pictures that he's tied with a chain over his nose. I wouldn't do that. If he doesn't lead well without the chain, be sure you remove the chain before you tie.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is quite a MOTOR on that horse!


----------



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't worry, he isn't tied with the chain, it's just on the headcollar but the leadrope is clipped to a different ring


----------



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone  I bought this horse a couple of months ago and I'm going to start by doing some showjumping as he hasn't been out to many shows yet but the end goal is eventing. He has an incredible jump! I've had him over 1.30m and he made it feel easy  he is lovely to ride and I'm hoping he will do well in dressage too. The chain is because when I first got him he was difficult to bring in - walked over to you, brilliant to catch, but halfway back he would decide he wanted to go back to him mates then spin round and go back. But he has stopped that now and is a saint on the ground too  do love my boy!


----------



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm hoping he's going to do well - he definitely has something about him personality wise.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think he will do even better at dressage than jumping. Congrats !


----------



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha he might need a rider who knows a bit more about dressage then!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

It might just be the pictures, but it looks like he's got too much heel in front, which is doing scary things to the angles of his lower legs. I'd be looking for a better trimmer/shoer immediately!!

Disclaimer: I am not a hoof expert


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm jealous - what a fantastic looking horse!


----------



## Chloep93 (Nov 5, 2015)

enh817 said:


> It might just be the pictures, but it looks like he's got too much heel in front, which is doing scary things to the angles of his lower legs. I'd be looking for a better trimmer/shoer immediately!!
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a hoof expert



It is funny you mention that - he was due for a trim and a barefoot trimmer was at our yard last night for someone else. She had a look at wasn't happy with the way previous farrier had done his feet. He has only been barefoot with me for a couple of months. So now have swapped to this lady who seems very knowledgeable. I don't know a lot about hooves etc myself but hoping to learn a bit more


----------

